

Ask HN:  Should I remove the level limit in the DropZap web demo? - amichail

It seems risky to me because someone could just copy the javascript and I won't be able to put the level limit back in.  I could try some form of Javascript copy protection, but anything can be broken.<p>Moreover, people could just play DropZap in the iPhone/iPod touch web browser unless I explicitly prevent that from happening (which might upset Google).<p>It's not clear what I should do...
======
weaksauce
The demo is long enough to get a feel for the game. Instead of removing the
web demo limit I would focus on making an android version and improve the app
on the iPhone by improving the aesthetic appeal of it. Hire a designer to make
the app look better if you lack the skills. It is a fun app for sure but I was
actually not going to give it much of a chance because the game looked less
appealing than a popcap game or something like that. The initial reaction that
I had was that if the developer did not spend much time on making the app look
great then they probably didn't spend a whole lot of time on making it fun.

~~~
JangoSteve
I agree, I would buy this game in a second for Android.

I also agree that the web design was a little off-putting at first and could
benefit from a designer. Now that I've been playing the game though, the bad
web design gives me kind of an insider feel, making me feel a little more
connected to the game... you know, like how proud you feel recommending that
little hole in the wall diner with the great Hippy Hash breakfast, compared to
recommending the Denny's down the road, even if their breakfast is as good.

------
Mathnerd314
Some people (e.g. me) don't even have iPhones. Right now, you have no way for
us to give you money. Perhaps a donate button could appear after playing a few
levels, instead of the game ending?

~~~
cmelbye
My thoughts exactly. Make it a full web version for the people without
iPhones.

------
tomusher
Yes - use the web version to get people hopelessly addicted and as an
advertising platform for the mobile version - removing the level cap won't
stop people from buying the iPhone version, it just means you potentially get
more and longer impressions on those iPhone version ads.

Rather than worrying about crippling your online version, work on improving
the mobile version, give it features such as a global/friends high score table
(people love to boast), prettier themes, invent some new modes.

You could even go as far as linking the two versions, perhaps if a user gets
above a certain score threshold on the web version, pop up an alert with a
code letting them unlock X (a new skin, etc.) if they buy the iPhone version
in the next week. This should not only create an incentive to purchase, but
create a sense of urgency - if someone's been wondering whether they should
buy it, that will push them over the edge.

------
chrischen
1) Make the web version dependent on an internet connection. So maybe like you
receive the next piece from the server side. This way if someone wants to play
inside the stalls of a bathroom deeply fortified within a building, they'll
need to purchase your iPhone version. I wouldn't advise using your iPhone on
the toilet though, I read a pamphlet that says long periods sitting,
especially with your asshole exposed, leads to hemorrhoids.

2) Make the web version dependent on a mouse, or a keyboard. For example, use
the mouse dragging to determine where the block above is. As far as I know you
can only simulate mouse clicks on the iPhone. The keyboard takes up most of
the screen. Use these to your advantage.

3) Redo the web version in flash.

4) Put ads on the web version and give it away for free. See how this does.

5) If all else fails, block the iPhone safari user string.

------
windsurfer
It seems to me like you need to make the demo somehow not as good as the
iphone version, but someone also giving you the same feeling. What about
sprucing up the animation/graphics of the iphone version? Or create special
features that are only available when you buy the game? That way, when you
remove the level limit, players will get hooked on the demo and want to play
more, and everywhere they go.

------
Shamiq
So I played a couple rounds of the game just now to get a feel for it. Could
you do a timed variant of the game? As in free play on level 1 for N amount of
time?

 _EDIT_

 _Here's a link to the demo:_ <http://dropzap.appspot.com/>

~~~
amichail
Could you elaborate? Why would this be better than the existing demo?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Like Bejeweled?

The Blitz version is good - one minute is enough to be addictive but leaves
one unsatisfied. They've enhanced a few times to getting the complete Skinner
Box effect going (I'm totally addicted to it anyway).

They also have the prize and collaboration elements encouraging ongoing
participation and word-of-mouth advertising - if one plays every month a prize
might be won; the more friends playing the better the prize.

------
stanleydrew
For the love of god don't remove it! I played for like 4 hours straight the
other day and I can't afford to waste more time. I wish you had an Android app
though, cause I'd buy it right now.

------
richardw
No, the demo gives you enough to understand why you need to play more. I think
you definitely don't need more levels there.

What problem are you trying to solve?

~~~
amichail
If a lot more people play the web version on a regular basis, then this may
result in more sales via word of mouth.

~~~
richardw
If you have a free version, then people will measure the cost (money) to the
benefit (difference between free and pay versions). Right now we have to pay
to 1) get more levels, and 2) have it on the iPhone. If you open up all levels
then we lose incentive 1, and only have incentive 2. Same cost, less benefit.

Personally, I'd make the app (or website) more shiny. Get a designer (someone
else said in your last thread), etc. Maybe have a 5-level demo iPhone version
- I've seen that a few times.

